# Suche jemand zum werben (Blackmoore-Allianz)



## Ariktor (10. Juli 2015)

Hey!

wie im Titel oben schon beschrieben suche ich jemanden zum Werben! 
Warum sollte ich mich bei dir melden?

Das ist ganz einfach zu beantworten ich helfe dir beim Einstieg falls du ein Neuling bist und bringe sehr viel WoW Erfahrung mit das bedeutet für dich du hast immer einen Ratgeber auch nach dem Werbt einen Freund Abschnitt.
Ich bezahle DIR die BattleChest das bedeutet wiederum das du dir alle Addons nicht mehr kaufen musst bis auf das aktuelle Warlords of Draenor. Du bekommst von mir 10.000 Gold geschenkt falls es gewünscht ist (gibt auch Leute die wollen sich das lieber selber erarbeiten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch : musst du dein Abonnement selbst bezahlen ( 12,99 im Monat oder Prepaid Karte 22,99 alle 2 Monate ) und die Erweiterung Warlords of Draenor jedoch eilt das nicht da du erstmal genug Spielzeit besitzt am Anfang.

Was ich erwarte von DIR :
- freundlichkeit
- bereit viel zu Leveln ( am besten alle Klassen da die 300% uns beiden sehr viel weiter helfen)
- TS3 und funktionsfähiges Mikro
- ü16
- bereit mindestens die Vorraussetzungen für die Reittier Belohnung zu kaufen 

Das wars schon , Einzelheiten oder bei Fragen könnt ihr auch direkt auf meinen Teamspeak joinen "62.104.20.132:10132" und einfach "Ariktor" anstupsen oder kommentiert einfach mit einer Frage oder bei Interesse unter dem Beitrag


----------



## DenOne (11. Juli 2015)

Hey, habe schon bestehende Accounts auf dem Server.

Ich möchte derweil aber einfach wieder mal Fun am game haben und wieder bisschen Lvln  

ich wäre bereit mir noch einen neuen Acc zu machen, wenn du bereit wärst die 3 monate völlig auszukosten und midnestens .. 6 Chars auf 85-90 mit mir bringen würdest.

damit sich das ganze theater auch lohnt.


----------



## Ariktor (11. Juli 2015)

Hey komm doch einfach mal auf den angegeben Teamspeak dann können wir das gerne besprechen da ich bis jetzt nur einen Max LvL habe bin ich natürlich sehr interessiert alle Chars auf 90 zu bringen


----------

